# Over heating milk?



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Today I think I slightly overheated the milk for my morning coffee. The taste was a little offish but the milk was quite fresh when I started. All other quantities and brewing methods were precisely the same as i have successfully used before.

My question is if I overheat the fresh milk slightly beyond a certain temperature does this materially change the taste of the coffee? If that is always a potential risk I reckon I could just use milk which is less hot without actually spoiling the brew.

All comments welcome 'cos I'm still learning!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm no expert on milk based drinks, but I think that it is generally accepted that there is a sweet spot in the temperature range, and once this is exceeded the milk tastes lousy in the coffee. My thermometer shows the 'green' zone for milk temperature between 150 and 170 degrees F. Red zone starts at 170.The perceived wisdom also seems to be that you should stop stretching the milk once 100 degrees is reached, and just texture after that.

I can't recommend a thermometer highly enough, at the very least until you get used to how long it takes you to steam milk on your own equipment. They only cost a few quid and it's money well spent. You'll be surprised just how low that ideal temperature is. I can comfortably hold the jug until almost the full temp is reached.

There is a word of caution, as most thermometers don't register temperature instantly. I've found that to get the final temp in the sweet range I need to stop steaming when the temp hits 140 degrees.

EDIT: Just realised that you don't seem to be using an espresso machine. But I'm sure the info on tempearture will still be relevant.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Exceeding about 65 - 70 degrees celcius burns the milk. At that temperature, chemical changes occur in the milk that you can't reverse, altering the flavour and smell. As suggested, a milk thermometer is a good place to start









On a more controversial note







: it's been suggested that milk tastes sweetest somewhat cooler than that again - although this seems likely to be more to do with our ability to taste rather than the chemistry of the milk.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for that information. Yes I do use a French Press and really don't have any ambitions to own an espresso machine. As to the milk I don't own a thermometer and yet if I can hold a cup of heated milk between my fingers without burning them this is said to be an ideal temperature.

I do of course preheat any vessels that I use including my frother and I am inclined to think the frother was too hot when I transferred the heated milk into it.

We live and learn and that's something I won't do twice!

Thermometers are quite cheap where I live so I'll buy one when I purchase more coffee beans.

Cheers and thanks again.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Take a look at the metropolis coffee sites training videos (http://www.metropoliscoffee.com/university/training) it has good info on milk and milk based coffee drinks, and they also advise, as vintagecigarman said, to stretch the milk to 100F and then texture after that to a final resting temp of 140-145F beyond this the sweetness of the milk goes

hope this helps


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I too would recommend the Metropolis videos. I watched all 34 of them last weekend. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Again thanks. Clearly I need to control my milk and liquid temperatures better. The Metropolis videos are good although

I normally view the Vimeo videos on coffee making.

Until I obtain a thermometer I shall certainly take more care with the milk! As I said earlier with frothed milk, not steamed milk, I am pretty certain I can succeed with a slightly lower milk temperature and not spoil the brew.


----------

